# Cube Art, The Last Supper



## brunson (Oct 26, 2009)

Has this been posted yet?






4,050 cubes. Someone has way too much time on their hands.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hmmm i wonder how long it would take somebody to solve all those cubes


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 26, 2009)

According to the UWR, around a day or so.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 26, 2009)

This is from Cubeworks. I know sarah and eric were working with the 'artist' at some point. Not sure who worked on this.


----------



## Edward (Oct 26, 2009)

Holy crap, i wonder if this is that guy who wanted to get like 600 cubes cheap.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 26, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> This is from Cubeworks. I know sarah and eric were working with the 'artist' at some point. Not sure who worked on this.


 Eric did most of it. I only did a few panels



brunson said:


> 4,050 cubes. Someone has way too much time on their hands.


 but we got paid 



Sandbest said:


> sub_zero1983 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm i wonder how long it would take somebody to solve all those cubes
> ...


they were very cheap cubes, like the ones you can buy at the dollar store, and so I'm pretty sure it would take much longer than that


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2009)

THAT IS AWESOME.


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 26, 2009)

That is well done. I would like to see it in person. Anyone know exactly where it is being held?


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 26, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> That is well done. I would like to see it in person. Anyone know exactly where it is being held?



'twas sent to the guy in Florida who bought it ...


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2009)

How much were you paid for helping?


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 26, 2009)

Why is it all cube related news is incredibly short? They can't do a little research? Go a little more in depth? It was like 5 sentences...


----------



## fundash (Oct 27, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Why is it all cube related news is incredibly short? They can't do a little research? Go a little more in depth? It was like 5 sentences...


+1

I agree with you.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Oct 27, 2009)

I remember this guy asking for cubes... that's some pretty good art!


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree, but wow! That's Amazing! That must have taken alot of time and dedication. Imagine you're almost done and suddenly a ball hits it and destroys it. Just saying...


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 17, 2009)

~bump~

there's an article about this 
http://www.metronews.ca/toronto/local/article/367893--cubing-supper

also, the original video was removed, but someone else re-uploaded it:


----------

